
China moves to shut spigot on rare earths in escalating trade war - ishikawa
https://asia.nikkei.com/Economy/Trade-war/China-moves-to-shut-spigot-on-rare-earths-in-escalating-trade-war
======
aurizon
That will spur the development of many alternative sources...

~~~
simonblack
Ditto for US semiconductors.

